# Bulking Diet, Any good?



## barsnack

Aim is for Bulking, this diet will slightly change during week but need a heads up on what this looks like. Im going for low-med carbs / med-high fat / high protein

8am = 2 scoop Protein Shake (50g Protein) with 2 tablespoon of flaxseeds + 50g Oats

10am = 3 egg Omelet + 70g Ham

12.30pm = 250g Chicken Breast (50g Protein) + 50g Brown Rice

3pm = 250g Chicken Breast (50g Protein) + 50g Brown Rice

TRAIN

5.30pm = 1 scoop Protein Shake (25g Protein) + Banana + 2 tablespoon Orginial Peanut Butter

7pm = 200g Smoked Haddock

9pm = 2 scoop Protein Shake (50g Protein)

11pm = Cottage Cheese 300g (tesco low fat)

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## calver11

How much do you weigh?


----------



## barsnack

weigh 168lbs and about 14% bf, think the total calories come to 3250 calroies, which from what ive read you mulitpy your weight by 19/20 and eat that many calories if bulking


----------



## 3752

your aim is to bulk but the 2 most important meals of the day are not much more than i diet on.....breakfast and PWO

you are 168lbs so should aim for around 250g protein, 350g Carbs and 70g fats to start with you diet below is nothing like that...here is a rough guide to what i would change...

8am = 2 scoop Protein Shake (50g Protein) with 1 tablespoon of flaxseeds + 100g Oats

10am = 3 whole eggs + 5egg whites Omelet + 70g Ham

12.30pm = 200g Chicken Breast + 62.5g Brown Rice

3pm = 200g Chicken Breast + 62.5g Brown Rice

TRAIN

5.30pm = 1 scoop Protein Shake (25g Protein) + 75g cereal + Banana (aim here is to get some fast carbs and protein into your system, not fats)

7pm = 200g Smoked Haddock, 250g spud

10.00pm = 1.5 scoop Protein Shake + 100g oats + banana



casement16 said:


> Aim is for Bulking, this diet will slightly change during week but need a heads up on what this looks like. Im going for low-med carbs / med-high fat / high protein
> 
> 8am = 2 scoop Protein Shake (50g Protein) with 2 tablespoon of flaxseeds + 50g Oats
> 
> 10am = 3 egg Omelet + 70g Ham
> 
> 12.30pm = 250g Chicken Breast (50g Protein) + 50g Brown Rice
> 
> 3pm = 250g Chicken Breast (50g Protein) + 50g Brown Rice
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> 5.30pm = 1 scoop Protein Shake (25g Protein) + Banana + 2 tablespoon Orginial Peanut Butter
> 
> 7pm = 200g Smoked Haddock
> 
> 9pm = 2 scoop Protein Shake (50g Protein)
> 
> 11pm = Cottage Cheese 300g (tesco low fat)
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## barsnack

than ks for the reply...been told by several people and from forums that the've ran a bulk diet which is low-med carbs / high pro / mod-high fat and had great gains of it. Bit confused as half people tell me keep carbs high but fats low or fats hiigh and carbs low. Trying to bulk while keeping fat to a minimium (i know i will put some on regardless), so would keeping carbs as low as possible and goods fat high not accomplise this better???


----------



## 3752

no keeping carbs low is something guys who gain to much fat do when trying to add size, it does not do it better than higher carbs it just suits the person doing it better....

you have to make a decision no one on any forum will be able to tell you what it the best way to do it without knowing you and your metabolism.....so you must place a flag in the ground and go from their.....if you gain to much fat then add some cardio(no it will not hinder muscle gains...)adding cardio allows you to feed the muscle more which is the whole point.....


----------



## barsnack

thanks mate, cleared that right up, think im abit carb sensitive as i found out on my last bulking diet, although mite run this one high fat with carbs low just for trial and error purposes and then i will know which im better suited too....much appreciated

P.S how depressing being here on a saturday night


----------



## crazycal1

> P.S how depressing being here on a saturday night


fcuk i spent the nite in tescos shopping.. 

here was a highlight..


----------



## jonnymc

Trial and error mate, im looking to ass MASS myself, but keep bodyfat low at the same time, which is never going to fully happen.

CAL, Tesco's? expensive that aint it......

get yourself to netto,lidl,aldi :tongue1:


----------



## hypexvigalantes

heyy guys,i was just wondering ive started to use protein powder with my normal diet.but im a little bit worried about some of the things im hearing about.things like it can damage your kidneys and now its kinda put me off from drinking it.


----------



## London1976

Lol I have never heard that before. Drinking protein is for your muscles. If your worried then drink lots of milk


----------



## hypexvigalantes

haha yeah thats what i meen i dont reli see how it can damage your kidneys but i just worry to much thats my problem lol


----------



## hypexvigalantes

haha yeah thats what i meen i dont reli see how it can damage your kidneys but i just worry to much thats my problem lol


----------



## London1976

Stop worrying and have some protein and lots of it


----------



## hypexvigalantes

haha yeah i will do  i meen i useally have a meal or a shake every 2 to 3 hours so in order to get 6 meals a day i just have 3 shakes and 3 normal meals which is breakfast lunch and dinner


----------



## London1976

I wouldn't class a shake a meal mate. Have the shakes morning, post workout and before bed. Eat 5 Small meals a day.


----------



## Walkern

casement16 said:


> Aim is for Bulking, this diet will slightly change during week but need a heads up on what this looks like. Im going for low-med carbs / med-high fat / high protein
> 
> 8am = 2 scoop Protein Shake (50g Protein) with 2 tablespoon of flaxseeds + 50g Oats
> 
> 10am = 3 egg Omelet + 70g Ham
> 
> 12.30pm = 250g Chicken Breast (50g Protein) + 50g Brown Rice
> 
> 3pm = 250g Chicken Breast (50g Protein) + 50g Brown Rice
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> 5.30pm = 1 scoop Protein Shake (25g Protein) + Banana + 2 tablespoon Orginial Peanut Butter
> 
> 7pm = 200g Smoked Haddock
> 
> 9pm = 2 scoop Protein Shake (50g Protein)
> 
> 11pm = Cottage Cheese 300g (tesco low fat)
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


good workout plane or diet i like and impress with your work.


----------



## Adrian methew

The diet that full of nutrition will be bulking diet, a complete

diet full of nutrition help in getting weight.

baltimore fitness trainer


----------



## abhaymathur

now a days everybody wanna slimmer body and nobody wanna looks fatter.they wannna a fit and fine body.here are some steps to get it.

1.Go for veggies

2.Eat fiber

3.Don't switch foods radically

4.Make health, not weight loss, your goal

5.A major reason people get discouraged and drop out of weight-loss programs is weight plateaus

6.Don't rush weight reduction

7.Get exercise


----------



## Temp

mate i swear this thread is old


----------



## EXTREME

So what if a thread is old?

If it's relevant to the poster then it's good he's posting on it, if someone is looking at the forum and wondering about the same topic then maybe the new poster will cover twhat they are wondering about.

If you've nothing constructive to say Temp, say nothing.


----------



## The Trixsta

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## andrew15

I was searching for such type of thing for very long time finally got it here on this forum.



casement16 said:


> Aim is for Bulking, this diet will slightly change during week but need a heads up on what this looks like. Im going for Accredited High School Diploma Online low-med carbs / med-high fat / high protein
> 
> 8am = 2 scoop Protein Shake (50g Protein) with 2 tablespoon of flaxseeds + 50g Oats
> 
> 10am = 3 egg Omelet + 70g Ham
> 
> 12.30pm = 250g Chicken Breast (50g Protein) + 50g Brown Rice
> 
> 3pm = 250g Chicken Breast (50g Protein) + 50g Brown Rice
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> 5.30pm = 1 scoop Protein Shake (25g Protein) + Banana + 2 tablespoon Orginial Peanut Butter
> 
> 7pm = 200g Smoked Haddock
> 
> 9pm = 2 scoop Protein Shake (50g Protein)
> 
> 11pm = Cottage Cheese 300g (tesco low fat)
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Patric

The basic diet for weight gain that should contain nutritious, high calorie foods. carbohydrate

is also assential part for the weight gain. The diet for the carbohydrate meal bread, potatoes, brown rice, pasta, couscous,fresh and dried fruit.

corona physical therapy


----------



## BurnsideNo1

Don't forget that PScarb altered casement16's intake as he was wanting to gain mass - the diet above is casement16's original diet that wasn't quite up to it for mass gaining. Just an observation:

PScarb - your aim is to bulk but the 2 most important meals of the day are not much more than i diet on.....breakfast and PWO

you are 168lbs so should aim for around 250g protein, 350g Carbs and 70g fats to start with you diet below is nothing like that...here is a rough guide to what i would change...

8am = 2 scoop Protein Shake (50g Protein) with 1 tablespoon of flaxseeds + 100g Oats

10am = 3 whole eggs + 5egg whites Omelet + 70g Ham

12.30pm = 200g Chicken Breast + 62.5g Brown Rice

3pm = 200g Chicken Breast + 62.5g Brown Rice

TRAIN

5.30pm = 1 scoop Protein Shake (25g Protein) + 75g cereal + Banana (aim here is to get some fast carbs and protein into your system, not fats)

7pm = 200g Smoked Haddock, 250g spud

10.00pm = 1.5 scoop Protein Shake + 100g oats + banana

Plus it's good this thread came back about as I'm aiming toward the same thing and I've got answers without posting the same topic again....saves my fingers typing!


----------



## scotty T

Very helpfull to me aswell, i went on the scales today and was looking forward to it, but came of them bamboozeld  roughly how much is the diet above costing per week???


----------



## justheretosnoop

Why were you 'bamboozled' mate?


----------



## scotty T

Dorsey said:


> Why were you 'bamboozled' mate?


Im a 1 pound lighter from two weeks ago.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Lean gains take time mate so be patient. Time of day will be a factor too (lighter first thing, heavier towards end of day). I'd also weigh yourself less often so as not to be worried about small regular fluctuations. Monthly I find usually gives a fair reflection.

You got your diet nailed?


----------



## scotty T

Dorsey said:


> Lean gains take time mate so be patient. Time of day will be a factor too (lighter first thing, heavier towards end of day). I'd also weigh yourself less often so as not to be worried about small regular fluctuations. Monthly I find usually gives a fair reflection.
> 
> You got your diet nailed?


Im eating more than i ever did before, thought i had it ok from what i have been reading, i do my best to stick to it, if i skimp i make it up later in the day.

Once a month would be imposible i want step on them every time i see them lol but ye yer right,it will take time.

Just really disapointed as i have been eating like fook by my normal standerds. and a pond down


----------



## justheretosnoop

Could be for numerous reasons mate to be honest. Have you posted your stats/diet anywhere for us to take a look at?


----------



## scotty T

Dorsey said:


> Could be for numerous reasons mate to be honest. Have you posted your stats/diet anywhere for us to take a look at?


Ye diet and training is in introduce yourself and pic is in pics thread


----------

